# rhinestone machine Libero and CAMS



## merteks (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi,
I am planing to buy CAMS1V6P or Libero Endless A.Is there anybody has these machines?Which one is better?What are the prices?
Thanks


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

I have owned both let me know what questions you have and I will try and answer them.


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

Greetings Tolga,

Welcome to the forum & good luck to you!


----------



## merteks (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi Scott,
I am planing to use these machines for 24 for hours.Which machine's part is better for this long usage time?I am doing 1 color to 6 colors.Which machine is faster and easier to use?What is the price differences?
Sorry for to many questions..=)
Thanks


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

The Libero Endless is the only one that can run without replacing the tape. We had the endless with four heads it ran 3,600 stone per hour. I hear they have it up to about 4,800 now but I would make sure you can watch it do that on a four color job. 

We switched from the libero to the Cams and have been very happy. We have the four up cams so it does 30,000 stones an hour. about 8 - 9 times more than our endless libero did and it was the same price. We have to load the tape each run but in three hours we get out more than we could in 24 hours with the libero. It is easier to load and run and the Gem Master is better at rhinestone designs then Rhinestone Worx plus it doesn't cost more. 
If you get busy you have to buy Rhinestone Worx for each station - Gemmaster allows you to install it on as many PC as you want. 

I think the Cam is faster and better than the endless.

Hope this helps.


----------



## merteks (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you very much scott..


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Tolga,

Where are you located? We are in Tampa and would be glad to let you see the 1V-6P running.


----------



## Bret (Oct 24, 2008)

Don,

Can you answer the question as to why SWF Mesa charges $364.00 for a FESTO regulator? We have a CAMS machine and ours went bad so I called and that was the price quoted. I found the EXACT same regulator from a local supplier for $88.00. Do you think that is a reasonable way to treat your customers?

How much gouging is going on with the tips and the extra hoppers?


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

Could you PM me on the pricing for those machines, please?


----------

